# Lemme Introduce Our Groovy New Kids



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Here are Lola's Quads:

:kid2:1st up is Fanta. He's blue-eyed and horned (I think, I'll know for sure in another day or two). He's really flashy looking!









:kid3:Number 2 is Fresca. She is blue-eyed and horned (I think). She's a sweetheart!









:kid2:Number 3 is Virgil. He's brown-eyed and polled. He's such a cutie!!









:kid2: Last up we have Eli. He is Blue-eyed and polled. We love his crazy socks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

All are very good looking! What happened to the name theme? You quit half way.lol


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> All are very good looking! What happened to the name theme? You quit half way.lol


Virgil and Eli are both soda brands here in Maine. In fact, Virgil has the best root beer I've ever tasted!

Here's Virgil's website: https://www.virgils.com

and here's Eli's: https://captnelisoda.com

I can't wait to see what theme my daughter will use with Annika's kids...


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww! Fresca is beautiful ohlala: The other are of course every cute as well. Fanta is a looker for sure! Love that kind of look with a lot of white and the spots of color Males I think of piebald animals and they are my favorites!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Virgil and Eli are both soda brands here in Maine. In fact, Virgil has the best root beer I've ever tasted!
> 
> Here's Virgil's website: https://www.virgils.com
> 
> ...


Ok. I did not know that. I think all of the local soda's have disappeared here, I don't drink them.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

They are so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What sweeties! Congrats!


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

:goodjob:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Congrats!! They will bring you MUCH JOY!!!!!!!:goodjobdance)


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

ADORABLE!!! So much fun!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

And here are Annika's cuties. ALL boys! Oy vey!

First up is Amos who we almost lost. He's very tiny, but seems strong and healthy now. He is not spoiled at ALL!


























Here's Daniel:









Here's Joshua:









And last, but not least, Here's the very handsome and equally DRAMATIC Isaiah. (I call him Zay-Zay).


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Ooh pretty. Congrats. Hope Amos makes it.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh they are adorable! :inlove: Oh yes. Amos does not look spoiled at all What cuties, so glad they are all doing well, and Isaiah ohlala: I love his little face markings!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Oh yes not spoiled.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Amos and the young lady have almost the same smile. They are very handsome little bucklings, and none of them are spoiled one bit. Not even little Amos, nope, not spoiled either. Congratulations. (highfive)


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Cute little fellows. Tell Annika good job!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

